# rhodium concentrate for purification



## HRoozbehy (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi
I am from tehran , Iran 
i have a little rhodum concentrate %65 i want find a workshop for purication to %99.99 .
how i can find a profishenal person in iran or turkey or india or near iran ?
Please help me .
[email protected]
Mobile and whatdapp 
+989304359332


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi

I am in Iran and was wondering what does assay about the rest of 35%?

How many grams? Do you have an assay showing there is 65% rhodium?

Thanks
kJ


----------

